# Home from deployment



## BrickHouse (Oct 13, 2014)

Just got home from a quick deployment and noticed the major changes in the forum! From what I see, looks pretty cool so far. Of course I had to test it a little.

Here's a quick shot from the P&S:



Together again by Bolt x4, on Flickr

Here's one from the DSLR as I'm trying to get back into shooting:



DSC_0090 by Bolt x4, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 13, 2014)

What a little sweety.  
No granddaughters for us to hug.


----------



## BrickHouse (Oct 13, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> What a little sweety.
> No granddaughters for us to hug.



Thanks Ron! Yeah, she's pretty awesome when she's not being a pill. God blessed us with one heck of an independent strong-willed little girl. She's bound to do great things but she's going to test us each step of the way!


----------



## pjaye (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome home! 

Love the shots.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome Home!!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome home! Thanks for your service and sacrifice, sir!

Also, beautiful little girl! (Sounds about like mine...strong-willed, opinionated, and too smart for her own good! But fun!  )


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes, welcome home! Good to see you posting!


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome home, and thank you for your service!


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome home!

Do you consider Iwakuni home?


----------



## annamaria (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome home. Thanks for  your service.


----------



## TiffanyW (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey! Nice to see some fellow service members on here.

Welcome back!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome Home! Thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 14, 2014)

THAT looks like a little girl who is happy to have her daddy back. And the first picture looks like a dad who is even happier to be holding his little girl!

Welcome back! Thank you so much for serving our country.


----------



## BrickHouse (Oct 14, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> Welcome home!
> 
> Do you consider Iwakuni home?



Hey Warhorse. I'm currently stationed at MCAS Iwakuni. Getting to explore this wonderful country for a few years.


----------



## BrickHouse (Oct 14, 2014)

sm4him said:


> THAT looks like a little girl who is happy to have her daddy back. And the first picture looks like a dad who is even happier to be holding his little girl!
> 
> Welcome back! Thank you so much for serving our country.



Thanks Sharon! Yeah, it's been pretty awesome getting to hold this little squirt again. In my particular job, I deploy often but usually for not very long so I really can't complain.


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 14, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome home!
> ...


Accompanied tours are cool. My lifer friends seemed to enjoy them when I was in the Corps a million years ago.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 14, 2014)

Ahh, the Corps. Such a love/hate relationship.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome back Brick!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 14, 2014)

Awwwwwww.

Thank you for your service, and thank you for sharing.


----------

